

Show HN: Meta API for Google Drive, Dropbox, OneDrive and Box - cloudrail
http://cloudrail.com

======
joshcrowder
This looks interesting. I've just build Dropbox and box integration for
Matterhorn.io, The next big one is Google Drive and OneDrive.

I've only had a quick glance over the site, its a little hard to navigate but
the general idea looks great. I'd love to find out more, who's the best person
to contact?

Edit --

Ok, so I signed up. I really hate it when products set my password, its
incredibly annoying, please don't do it.

~~~
cloudrail
Thanks for the feedback. Please contact us via support@cloudrail.com. Happy to
answer any questions. And sorry for the preset password ;) We'll change that
with the next version.

------
mhassaan
The idea is interesting , it would be awesome if you guys provide support for
other languages too . Greaat work

~~~
cloudrail
Thanks! What languages are you especially looking for?

------
cloudrail
Now available for JavaScript & Node.js. Open for any feedback...

------
erfergr
smart idea!

